# iPhone 5S says no free storage when iTunes sees 2.87 GB free



## Coco767 (Jul 31, 2015)

I have an old iPhone 5S 16 GB. It is my highest model of iPhone currently. It is running iOS 8.1, and have latest version of iTunes on Win7 PC, which is Lenovo Thinkpad W500. 

A day or two ago my iPhone 5S running iOS 8.1 said I had 2.0 GB of storage available. Now, today, it says I have 0 bytes free when I didn't add anything to the phone. Plugged phone into Win7 PC with latest version of iTunes, iTunes said there was 2.87 GB of storage available. Tried to add song from iTunes library to iPhone 5S, because iTunes said there was storage available on phone, did not go on phone. Does was converted from WMA format in Windows Media Player library to AAC format to put in iTunes library by iTunes. Have not had this problem with any of my other iPhones which are an iPhone 3G (dead), my two iPhone 4 phones, one of which got cracked and later dropped in the toilet on accident, and my 4S. Ever. My friends never had it on their iPhone 3GSes, which are dead now.


----------



## Coco767 (Jul 31, 2015)

Now my iPhone 5S says 1.87 GB (or 1.97 GB, not sure) avalible storage. Thats less than I had in the first place! What is going on with my 5S?


----------



## Coco767 (Jul 31, 2015)

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Coco767 (Jul 31, 2015)

Now the iPhone 5S is saying that 0 bytes is free again. I have avalible storage! iTunes is recognizing avalible storage, but the iPhone 5S running iOS 8.1 is not! 

Please, help! Any help would be greatly appreiated. Greatly!


----------



## Coco767 (Jul 31, 2015)

Now the iPhone sees 1.7 GB avalible storage, and iTunes sees 1.82 GB avalible storage. What is going on?


----------



## Mark-Y (Jan 17, 2018)

You need to reboot you iPhone to get an accurate storage reading on it.
Discrepancy with iTunes usually related to remnant jailbreak.
Cheers.


----------



## Coco767 (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks for the help.


----------

